# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو [طلب] برنامج للاسهم السعودية  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ahmed1221

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوتي اريد برنامج لتحليل للاسهم السعودية اي اريد ان احللها فنيا

----------


## Hashimfx232

عندك موقع investing تدخل اون لاين فيه جميع الشركات

----------


## da123451

أفضل برنامج للاسهم السعوديه 
تكريشات وهو برعايه هذا المنتدي

----------


## dofsh11

تكرشتارت ليس مجاني- investing جيد

----------


## alraiah

ممكن تستخدم تكريشات

----------


## E L

فيه برنامج ميتاتريدر للسوق السعودي بإمكانك الاشتراك معهم

----------


## MAJED7777

لا لا بلاش انفست ولا غيره  
حمل برنامج تريدنق فيو يصير بس تحط رقم الشركة مثل 2222 لارامكو ويجيك الشارت وتجيك توصيات الناس وتحليلاتهم وبتاع كله  
وبرنامج نظيف بدون اعلانات ولا هم

----------


## ابوعبود

> فيه برنامج ميتاتريدر للسوق السعودي بإمكانك الاشتراك معهم

 وين هالبرنامج كيف تشترك فيه

----------


## llwwll

> وين هالبرنامج كيف تشترك فيه

 موجود من زمان .. اكتب بالبحث سهم ميتاتريدر 5 او ادخل من (هنا)
يعرض السوق السعودي لحظي ومعه الفوركس واعتقد معهم البيتكوين واخواته  :Regular Smile:  .. 
بس للاسف عدد الاشتراكات محدود ويخلص بسرعة ,  
تحياتي لك

----------


## alqusaimi

> لا لا بلاش انفست ولا غيره  
> حمل برنامج تريدنق فيو يصير بس تحط رقم الشركة مثل 2222 لارامكو ويجيك الشارت وتجيك توصيات الناس وتحليلاتهم وبتاع كله  
> وبرنامج نظيف بدون اعلانات ولا هم

 فعلا تريدنج فيو هو الافضل، ويمنحك شهر مجاني للتجربة

----------


## احمد_هيكل

انا استخدم تكرتشارت جيد وهو للسوق السعودي متاح مقابل مبلغ من المال .. واشتركت فيه لانه انفستنج وغيره بيكون متاخر عن السوف بربع ساعه وبالتالي دا مش جيد فى حاله التدوال بفلوس حقيقه

----------


## llwwll

> انا استخدم تكرتشارت جيد وهو للسوق السعودي متاح مقابل مبلغ من المال .. واشتركت فيه لانه انفستنج وغيره بيكون متاخر عن السوف بربع ساعه وبالتالي دا مش جيد فى حاله التدوال بفلوس حقيقه

 نفس الشي الميتاتريدر مباشر للسوق السعودي .. تريدنج فيو متأخر البيانات 15 الى 20 دقيقة

----------


## عاشق ال سعود

ممكن رابط الشركة كي اسجل معها لي الميتاتريدر

----------

